# junior meat sheep judging/classing



## sheep whisperer (Aug 27, 2010)

i'm of course a junior and want to enter myself in a junior meat sheep classing. the show is about a month away and if i find a book about it i could study it in time for the show. got back ground on sheep and very interseted. need a book to order online and needs to in australia because of frieght costs


----------

